# Dandi Dear.



## Zr. (Aug 28, 2008)

Any breed guesses here? I love hearing what people think of her 


One of her first pictures outside of my mums friends place. We'd just picked her up and she was so hyper and excited. Kinda made me sad to see how her old owners didn't care much when we took her. She's about six months here.










Showing off her ears.










[ more ]


----------



## Zr. (Aug 28, 2008)

A bit after we got her. She's still wearing her old collar here. She'd broken two others so we had to go back to it before buying a new one for her flabby neck.










Dandi now. Still hyper and crazy but a lot better than she used to be.










I can just hear her saying "Why is there a mop on me?"










Playing tug-o-war with leash is bad. But just so cute.









[ few more ]


----------



## Zr. (Aug 28, 2008)

And the sleepy face.










The only hint to her lineage is this picture of her mum that her old owners sent over. I've never met her.










I have so many better pictures of Dandi that I have to find and show off. She's baout ten months now, turning one in October  She's gonna have herself a little birthday party and trick or treating a few days later. I'll have loads of pics then.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

She is such a cutie... either full APBT or APBT/Staffy mix... Love her!
Nessa


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

I agree. I forget the little differences between all the bullies but I would think Am Staff. Mainly cuz she looks like MrPooch's Bless and Blake!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Just what i thought M.C,she looks like a younger Bless before she got fat.
I'd guess SBT or SBTxEBT because she has bigger longer ears.

She is beautiful and her mum is too.
Her mum looks like she could be a full bloodied Red nose APBT.
Spicy1 will be able to guess better.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

I see boxer and pit...the ears and those markings just scream boxer to me, but the shape looks more pit.

She is adorable! Thanks for rescuing her and providing her such a great home!


----------



## Zr. (Aug 28, 2008)

I rarely hear pure bred 'cause of those ears lol.
We suspect she has boxer. I think she does have a flat nosed breed in her because she has a bump on her nose but I'm really not sure. I think her mum is a pit or boxer crossed with pharaoh hound; she's got the ears, the color and the sunkenness under the eyes.
Dandi's got some boxer personality and coloring, but I've seen a pharaoh/pit cross with the exact same coloring so I really have no idea 

I'm just glad someone got her who is actually gonna put effort into training her. Poor dog came without even knowing how to play properly at 6 months old and she has such an ability to learn. If we'd got her younger she'd be fully obedience trained by now.


----------



## Woofy<3 (Jan 12, 2008)

Cutie! Def. APBT mix!


----------

